# Problème Wifi iPad freebox v6



## piupiu34 (22 Novembre 2014)

Salut tout le monde, 

Alors voilà, j'ai un petit problème avec mon iPad... Le WiFi de celui-ci a toujours fonctionné parfaitement (~2 mois que je l'ai), seulement le week-end dernier perte de connexion sur ma freebox v6 et depuis je ne capte (presque) plus le WiFi ... J'ai sois un message d'erreur comme quoi le mot de passe est incorrect ( sur a 100% qu'il est bon ) ou bien alors, il me connecte, mais ne charge aucune page internet... Ou bien il charge quelques pages de temps en temps, mais super lents... 
Fait étrange, l'iPad marche parfaitement à la FAC, aucune déconnexion et débit parfait... 

J'étais en ios 7.1.2 JB, j'ai fait la mise à jour en 8.1 pour tester... Mais toujours pareil ... 
Je commence à désespérer ! 
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ou me donner une piste, je suis preneur ! 

Merci d'avance 
Modèle MD513NF/A


----------



## Optimistic2 (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
tu peux essayer "oublier ce réseau", que tu trouves dans les infos de ton réseau freebox sur ton iPad.
Et ensuite, tu rentres à nouveau le mot de passe.


----------



## piupiu34 (23 Novembre 2014)

Yup, merci pour la réponse, j'avais déjà essayer d'oublier le réseaux, de réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, rien n'y fait, sa marche toujours pas

Si quelqu'un a une autre piste, je suis preneur  
Merci !


----------



## cillab (24 Novembre 2014)

bonjour
a tu rebooter ta console c'est de la que vient ton probléme


----------



## Superlussa (24 Novembre 2014)

Ça m'a l'air d'être un pb avec ta box plus qu'avec ton iPad...


----------



## piupiu34 (24 Novembre 2014)

Yep c'est ce que je me dit mais mon coloc a exactement le même iPad ( donné par notre école ) et il n'a aucun problème a l'appart... Donc je vois pas d'où pourrait venir ce problème si ça vient de la box, pourquoi ça marcherais sur son iPad et pas le mien ? :/


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Peut être l'antenne Wifi qui déconne alors.. Vos iPad sont Supervisés ou pas ?


----------



## piupiu34 (25 Novembre 2014)

Yep mais la responsable m'a dit que sa marchait à la fac donc elle bon je pense qu'elle s'en fout que sa marche pas chez moi quoi ... ^^


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Essaie de changer d'IP..


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Novembre 2014)

piupiu34 a dit:


> Yep c'est ce que je me dit mais mon coloc a exactement le même iPad ( donné par notre école ) et il n'a aucun problème a l'appart... Donc je vois pas d'où pourrait venir ce problème si ça vient de la box, pourquoi ça marcherais sur son iPad et pas le mien ? :/



Salut, 
Supprimes ta connexion wifi freebox depuis ton iPad comme précédemment dit Arrête ton iPad (éteins le important) pas en veille.
va dans ta v6 par un navigateur web mac ou pc à 
http://www.mafreebox.freebox.fr
ensuite Périphériques réseaux, tu sélectionnes ton iPad clic droit oublier cette appareil
Re allume ton iPad
Reconfigures ton iPad pour une nouvelle connexion WiFi.
Tiens nous au courant


----------



## AladdinVonSane (13 Octobre 2015)

J'ai eu le même soucis qui semble s'être résolu (en plus j'avais ce soucis sur ma partition mac de mon MBP et non sur ma partition windows), je pense que le soucis vient du cryptage du mot de passe, je l'ai passé en WPA2-PSK et ça semble être bon à présent, je le détail davantage en réponse à ce topic.


----------

